# [SOLVED] Oblivion installation problem



## Sneakythief (May 20, 2009)

I have actually installed the game once already without any problems, but later on i uninstalled the game because it got boring. Now when i tried to install it the game said something like "morrowind will now scan your graphics settings" and it just concluded that it cannot find my graphics card and ever since when i try to start installing the game the installer itself chrashes without doing A N Y T H I N G. I do have a good enough computer to run the game, it has worked before. Somehow i just can't get it to work anymore :/ help!

AppName: oblivionlauncher.exe AppVer: 1.0.0.1 ModName: oblivionlauncher.exe ModVer: 1.0.0.1 Offset: 0000a99a


----------



## Sneakythief (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion installation problem*

I solved the problem myself with the help of "optimise your computer for games" thread on these forums, it seems that the issue was with the temp files that the installer generated. By deleting the temp files i was able to manually run the setup file on the cd and the installation went on from there.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion installation problem*

Glad to hear you fixed it. 
Hope you don't find it as boring this time - it's a great game, just needs a little modding to really make it shine.


----------



## Arwika (Aug 25, 2011)

i have message, 'oblivion has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvenion.' i try anything but useless. i have no dvd rom more now.


----------

